

Shop anywhere online and pay with bitcoin (Amazon, newegg, ebay, ...) - VaucGiaps
https://bitspend.net/

======
unreal37
This seems extremely dangerous somehow for bitspend.

Like all the credit card fraud problems that e-commerce site suffer will hit
them with no recourse.

"My bitcoins were stolen and used on ebay through bitspend!" What are they
going to do about that?

